# pay people to attend classes



## mlbock (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm new to this so please forgive my ignorance in online ettiquette!! I have a couple guys 
laid off and want them to take some classes. I pay for the class but not for their time. I
don't think I should pay time at the class for something that, if the quit, I can't take the info 
out of their brain when they leave. What does other companies do?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

That is a hell of a deal! 

In other industries a full time employee who is requested to take a class is paid for their time because it is a part of doing business. Sometimes it is structured with goals in mind. For instance, you pay for the class but, they do not get the time paid for for 30 days of continuous employment and a passing grade of 80% or better. Bottom line is that for you to better your company you do have more risk, in this case the risk of the time and money being wasted because the knowledge went to work for someone else. I believe you can also write off the cost of the class and maybe their time if you structure it as a package - not sure though.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Our policy is we pay for the class, but no pay for your time. We have a couple of guys in class right now. It cost us $400 per guy. We are spending money on them and they are making money on unemployment.....we are investing money in there education they can invest some time !!!

If i were to pay the guys to attend then it would cost me another approx. $720.00 .........no thanks.
The training helps the guy out as well as me


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*school*

The company I work for pays all expenses associated with school including my wages and travel. We get food, lodging and car expense. I have received overtime for driving to school on Sunday. Also we get mileage to the school. If it is so far flying is cheaper they pay for airline tickets and rental car.

This school benefits the business owner. It also makes the employee more valuable. Schooling is cost of doing business.

Dave


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

i get paid. when i have to take a class.. i had to get my hazmat recert this winter. i got paid. there doing something for the company. on there time. they should be paid you may set up some kind of contract that if they quit within x time frame then they owe you the x amount of dollars for the class.


----------



## turk (Oct 18, 2006)

Personally I would be mad as he!! if I was forced by a employer to attend a class for the companies benefit on my free time and not get paid for it.

I am self employed, but most often when one of my customers wants me to do something for free I tell them where to go ( unless elderly or disabled and I have the time and am in the right mood). If a customer would tell me to attend a class in my free time in order for me to do thier work I would tell them to have the next guy do it. 
As employers we tend to rate ourselves higher then our employees, and if we would NOT take a class for our customers with out us getting a reward, how can we expect our employees to do the same.

In the past I have worked for employers (drywall) that have tryed to force the employees to do things against the employees best intrest (bank overtime, not collect work mans comp. when injured on the job, take classes on their time off and many other illegal and underhanded things). These companies were big at the time but because of the way they treated the employees these companies are begining to fail (cant find good employees because of bad employer reputation, old employees quit, go on thier own, and take some of the contracters with them<employer made competion>)

I think if these classes are important enough for the employees to take,on your behalf, it is important enough for them to get payed for them. If you decide that it is not worth paying them to take it, it cant be that important.

Who are these classes going to benefit more the employee or you (the employer). Is this really something the employee can really use in another job if they do quit.

Treat good employees good and kick bad employees out. 
Sorry so long, just my .02 cents


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Check with a labor attorney, but I know in MI if you _require_ an employee to take a class, the employer is required to pay them for their time.

If this class will help your company as well as them, why wouldn't you pay them for it? No you can't take it back, but that's just part of life. I can't get back all the money I've pissed away on bad decisions to purchase equipment or other stuff either.

Invest in your company and your employees, it's well worth it.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

turk;382059 said:


> Is this really something the employee can really use in another job if they do quit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turk (Oct 18, 2006)

If these guys are smart enough to know that these classes will benefit them in this company and other companies (in same field) and want to take the classes freely (for their own benefit), they are obviously intelligent and motivated. 

If this is the case it sounds like you have very good employees, most do not go above and beyond for thier employer and jobs. 

If they are this intelligent and motivated this gives you all the more reason to treat them good and try to keep them around (pay them for the time they give to the company). 

Intelligent employees= they are going to know when they are being pushed around and taken advantage of by the company they work for. They may take it for a while, but just like us with a PITA contract, they will be looking for a replacement or a way out!

Motivated empoyees= are your money making employees and as long as they dont get ramy they can make you good money because they are willing to work hard for you. 

Intelligent and Motivated= are the dangerous employee if they are not keep happy at their job, they are the ones that are smart enough to start thier own biz. and motivated enough to make his company fly. This creates competition in a possible already tight market. Not only that if he has a good relationship with your customers he could take them when he leaves (ive seen this exact senario play out on a few occasion).

Either way these are people you want to try to keep and in your back pocket by keeping them happy at your company, preferable. 

Companies rise and fall every day, and it is usually linked to the greed and arrogants of the biz. owner and the unhappyness of the employees. If your company depends on your employees keep them happy ( the good employees) if you dont depend on them go ahead and push them until they have enough and leave. 

I think that its great that you offer classes to your employees, as long as you dont shove down their thoats. Maybe offer the class to them and leave it up to them to volunteer their time. The smart and motivated ones will take them and these are the ones you may want to keep under your wing. 

sorry for the long post again, but this is a hot topic for me, and are alot of the same reasons I told ex employers to shove it and went on my own.


----------



## mlbock (Feb 22, 2007)

Great feedback! I really appreciate your insights. The class is not a requirement and the guys have experience in the field...it's mainly a refresher and a chance to pick up some ideas. The guys are laid off so...they are getting paid! If I would require it, I would be paying them. If I were to pay them no matter what, As soon as they walk in the door they call the state and let Big Brother know they are working, have unemployment disruptted and then, when they get back home, call the state and say they've been laid off again.
I was an employee once and would JUMP at the opportunity to learn. You never know when you can use the info for yourself and it shows the boss you're willing to go the extra mile to improve yourself, even if it is self motivateds and has nothing to do with the company you work for.

Isn't that how most owners and upper management got to where you are today??!!


----------



## andrewcarrigan (Jun 10, 2007)

we find if you pay someone good and a few perks and pay for classes and time spent ,there likely not to leave. if it were me i would be pissed and look for someone that pays for my time.


----------

